# Yard to rent Cornwall.



## Beth889 (7 July 2013)

Hello, I am inquiring if anyone has/knows off any yards to rent in Redruth or surrounding areas can travel. Looking for Stables and a bit of land for 3-5 horses. Anything considered. Thanks Beth.


----------

